# hello from brazil



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

lets talk about birds !


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2008)

don´t worry, sometime we speak about girls as well 
Welcome aboard!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

thanx bro !


----------



## v2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome Jug! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2008)

Greetings mate...!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello Jug and welcome to the form. Birds ? As in WARbirds ?

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2008)

Look at the birdy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Look at the birdy



lollll


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2008)

Hallo JugBR,

Nice read you here.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Jug welcome to the Forums--- Nice to meet you!!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Oi JugBr !
Bem vindo ao Forum!
Cumprimentos de Portugal!


----------



## JugBR (Jun 28, 2008)

ena pá tamos falando a mesma lingua ! isso é bom demais !

abraços !


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome Jug. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jug!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome Jug!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

will send u three aussie girls if u send me one of yrs


----------

